# best cv joint grease



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

i was wanting to pull my boots off my axles and clean and repack them but was wondering whats the best grease to put in? i know when you buy a boot it comes with it, but what about a grease off the shelf? can you just buy bulk cv grease if so whats the best kind?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I've been running the green tube of Mystic....seems to cope well with the high heat that the cv's are capable of generating when run at high angles. 

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

i was reading a bit about that mystik grease but the green doesnt seem to have EP additives which i know it should have to handle the sliding pressures in the axle, how long have you ran this stuff for? not saying it doesnt work im just wondering


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Been using it for a couple years. A local gorilla dealer/repair shop recommended it to me and I've been using it ever since. Never busted any cv's that were running it.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm sure theres some far better stuff than this out there, and I know nothing of the red Mystik....if itd be better? Its just oddly not usually on the shelf when I go to buy more, though I've seen it several times when I didn't need any lol. Green hasnt let me down though.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## bigbrute715 (Dec 1, 2009)

Where do you buy it from I'm from Canada and don't really recall if I have seen it around here


Id Rather be riding then talking about it with tapatalk


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Usually from O'Reillys Auto Parts....I've seen it in Walmart from time to time, but not sure what yall have up there.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

i use the mobil 1 syn, seems to hold up good


----------

